# Target acronyms



## TheFerretFaux (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm just wondering what etl and other acronyms are.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 16, 2021)

ETL is an executive team leader.
SD: Store Director
TL: Team Leader
HR: Human Resources
AP: Asset Protection

OPU: Order pick-up
DU: Drive up
SFS: Ship from Store

There’s a few to get you started, any specific questions you can ask your TL or someone at your store, since some acronyms (like some of those on the schedule) may be specific to your store, or come back here. Good luck!😁


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 16, 2021)

TARGET TALK: MODERNIZATION EDITION
					

This is a big WIP, feel free to add things and I will continue to update the post  People (Credit to @REDcardJJ for making this)   Areas of the Store  239 - The extension for the Cash Office. May be announced when an LOD is needed in the cash office. In some stores this is known as a Code Black...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## TheFerretFaux (Mar 16, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> ETL is an executive team leader.
> SD: Store Director
> TL: Team Leader
> HR: Human Resources
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 16, 2021)

TheFerretFaux said:


> Thank you!


You’re welcome! Glad to help!😁


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 17, 2021)

Our Target doesn't use LOD (Leader of the Day) anymore.

So what does everyone say when the don't know who is watching the store?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 17, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> Our Target doesn't use LOD (Leader of the Day) anymore.
> 
> So what does everyone say when the don't know who is watching the store?


LOD was leader on duty.

The whole point is that there isn't one person in charge of the whole store. you call the leader for your dept, or if you don't have any TL or ETL in your dept, any other ETL


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 17, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> Our Target doesn't use LOD (Leader of the Day) anymore.
> 
> So what does everyone say when the don't know who is watching the store?


No one is watching the store. You ask for the leader over the area that you need.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 18, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> Our Target doesn't use LOD (Leader of the Day) anymore.
> 
> So what does everyone say when the don't know who is watching the store?


The store is now an Anarcho-Syndicalist Co-op. There are no leaders.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 18, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> The store is now an Anarcho-Syndicalist Co-op. There are no leaders.


at gs we will sometimes just pretend to be each others managers when a guest asks for one lol


----------

